# Problème ventilation imac g5 et sav



## which (16 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

J'ai acheté un imac g5 en septembre 2005 et dés que je lance une applications plus ou moins gourmande les ventilateurs s'affolent et le mac devient lent. Donc je l'envoi en réparation à la fnac une premère fois en leur signalant le problème l'ordinateur revient dans le même état, je le renvoi une seconde fois il revient encore dans le même état. A chaque fois que je contact le sav il me dise de l'envoyer en réparation mais il me revient chaque fois dans le même état, que faire ?

Merci


----------



## spud34 (21 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas trop quoi te répondre : au tout début c'est arrivé avec le mien et comme ce n'était pas le seul pb, la Fnac a accepté de me le changer (c'était dans les 15 jours).

Par contre, cet après-midi, il s'est mis à faire un peu pareil, mais il était éteint !!:mouais: 
Il s'est mis à souffler avec un bruit d'aspi, mais j'ai pas remarqué le truc tout de suite...
Il a continué comme ça pdt un moment, et j'ai décidé (tjrs éteint) de le débrancher qq instants : ça a marché, une fois rebranché y'avait plus aucun pb...
Qqn aurait-il une explication ???


----------



## da seth (26 Mars 2008)

.....


----------

